# Bernstein at Harvard



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone saw this series of lectures?

I has 1st part and it's quite interesting. He talks clever things and it can enrich mind and musical understanding. It's even better than his Omnibus Lectures which are more of a popular science kind of thing.

Here is interesting fragment on YT:


----------

